

Internet teachers - Are they a Ponzi Scheme? - Ardit20

Do this do that, don't do this nor that. Who are these people?!<p>I am speaking of primarly motivational speakers who seem to only speak comon sense in short general articles so as to make us feel good. You know a bit like astrologers.<p>I am also speaking of certain opinionated people who think that they are able to thrush their opinions down our throats without any educational value let alone insight nor wisdome.<p>Have people forgoten that everyone has an opinion?
Most importantly have they forgoten that although things are simple or seem simple one you know them they are utterly complex untill you acquire such knowledge.<p>I do not wish to be made to feel good by cheap general comon sense statements, nor do I wish to waste my time in reading the opinions of someone who hardly has any knowledge of the subject, still not failing to discuise it within an authoritarian voice and again general comon sense wordings.<p>So to get back to the question. Internet teachers (and teachers here is used rather broadly), are they a ponzi scheme?
======
zaidf
A ponzi scheme takes something from one person and gives it to the next.

Motivational speakers are selling their _own_ past experience, speaking style
etc.

You can question what that experience or opinion is worth same as you can
question if that jacket is worth its price. But that's not a ponzi scheme.

------
arockwell
Ponzi scheme just took the title from web 2.0 for most useless term.

------
gaius
Do you even know what a Ponzi scheme is?

------
Ardit20
Yes. I have used it metaphoricaly. I could have said internet teachers - are
they a scam? but then Ponzi scheme sounded nicer.

